# What am I Missing?



## SicSemper (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Intellect?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the big picture?


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

a gunsmiths phone #..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What are you asking? Looks like two ejectors? I don't know.:watching:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

The keys to your car? :smt102


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

It's a Beretta, who cares.


----------

